# Whisper clips,green glue



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Where is the best place to buy green glue,whisper clips,channel hats in Canada or USA,my father in law goes to Arizona every year for the winter,if it cost too much up here which i think it will then i will ship it to him to bring back from the US.Thanks


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Send me a PM if you'd care to.


----------

